
Is there really a developer shortage?  - chrisbennet
I recently found this ad on Craiglist:<p>&quot;Software Engineer&#x2F;Coder Needed (Tucson)
compensation: All work &#x2F;time estimated and agreed upon in advance. Payment for each mini task upon completion of each task. Full time paid position available based on demonstrating capability to complete projects during contract period
contract job internship part-time<p>PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNLESS YOU ARE IN TUCSON, AZ (NO TEL COMMUTING OUT OF STATE)<p>We are a local company that is developing new applications which integrate board level C++ SDK with cross platform GUI interfaces in both mobile app and web app command, status, and report generating options. The applicant will be hired on contract to complete specified tasks during a 30-day probationary&#x2F;trial period at a fixed rate of <i>$20.00</i> per hour, 
....<p>REQUIRED SKILL PROFICIENCIES IN ORDER OF PRIORITY AS FOLLOWS:
C++ 
OpenCV-Python (Similar to C)
SQL, MYSQL, Database Management and Administration
CSS
Flash
JavaScript
HTML5
XML
PHP
...&quot;
======
hibikir
Typical midwest ad for a bad shop. That kind often has a very bad work
environment, and is unwilling to pay much. Predictably, they end up receiving
very bad applicants, so they end up being very afraid of permanent positions.
Every so often, someone might end up convincing management that paying a bit
more is a good idea. Then they get slightly better applicants, who quit
quickly, because even if their pay gets close to market rates, their work
environment does not.

Now, most HN posters would never even apply to an ad like this, but I am sure
some of us have spent stints in places only marginally better than this.
Either way, the problem is the same: The full compensation package, which
includes salary, benefits, a good technology stack and a good work
environment, just becomes unattractive for the people of the desired quality.
Take the typical Fortune 500 position out there that is attached to a
waterfall development model and programming in java 1.4/1.5. They are really
not in that different a position as the company that posted the ad in the OP.

~~~
determinant
I found your post really insightful so I went over to Dice and Craigslist to
read through some of the job listings. I tried to read in-between the lines to
figure out what kind of organization was behind the ad.

If it isn't asking for too much, I wonder if you could list a few job ads that
would be the sort of thing worth applying for. You seem like someone who has
experience sifting through non-sense.

------
slashnull
Ha!

Reminds me of that time Penny Arcade wanted to hire one person to do 95% of
their IT on the cheap, because, y'know, PA is still just two guys making a
webcomic, making a bit of cash here and there selling t-shirts and banner
ads...

------
jesusmichael
Haha.... This ad is a riot... $20 an hour for C++... I think the person who
wrote it was not in tech

------
Fenicio
I don't think it looks that bad

------
cmollis
that's awesome. Does this candidate exist?

~~~
taprun
Sometimes job ads are written this way to allow a company to say that no
qualified candidate exists. They are then able to bring in an H1B.

